# Open Bidding For Central Transport Terminals - List of Terminals Attached



## TrevorsLawnCare

Below is a list of Central Transport terminals that are open to snow removal bids. On the list you will find the terminal number, the metro area it is near, the address, the city/st/zip, the terminal phone number, and finally the 800 toll free number. The terminal numbers are derived from the zip code that the terminal is located in. The terminal number should reflect closely to the first three digits of the location's zip code - that should assist you in being able to narrow down the terminals to see if there is anything in your area. 

We require that you submit one bid as a "per push" bid, and one bid as a "seasonal rate." You can set everything up through the terminal manager. The TM has the bid sheets that you will need along with the rules of bidding and the billing instructions. 

Final decisions will be made when 3 bids are received. Unlike our lawn maintenance, low prices is not the most important, single determining factor of these bids. You must be professional, knowledgeable, and CAPABLE of handling these accounts. 

**I work for Central Transport and in no way stand to gain financially from any of these contracts. Do not try to email me for inside, extra, or unstated information. Do not PM me as I will not answer you. Yes this is similar to the thread on Lawnsite that turned into a fiasco....Don't get ticked off if you dont hear anything back - chances are your bid wasnt accepted. If we decide to use you and your company, you will hear from us.

The only reason you should PM me is if you are trying to set up a bid with the terminal manager and the TM is being uncooperative.

The first telephone number in the line is the direct number to the terminal, the second is a toll free number.

You can submit a bid as early as today. The earlier we receive your bid the better because a decision will be made when three bids are rec'd.


010	HARTFORD	35 Newberry Ave	East Windsor, CT 06088	860-292-6279	877-273-4739
16	WORCESTER	201 Memorial dr.	Shrewsbury, MA 01545	508-842-2119	800-5624360
21	BOSTON	7 Dunham Rd	Billerica, MA 018321	978-667-4140	800-621-0017
24	STOUGHTON	1148 Park Street (RTE 27)	Stoughton, MA 02072	781-297-3642	866-763-6461
29	LINCOLN	606 George Washington Hghwy	Lincoln, RI 02865	508-336-8100	800-562-3321
31	LONDONDERRY	18 Independence Dr.	Londonderry, NH 03053	603-421-9505	877-238-6513
43	GARDINER	1 Old Brunswick Rd.	Gardiner, ME 04345	207-582-0737	800-526-1283
55	MONTPELIER	52 Three Mile Bridge Rd.	Montpelier, CT 05602	802-223-0128	800-716-0516
064	CHESHIRE	210 East Johnson Ave.	Cheshire, CT 06410	203-250-9998	800-344-4180
070	SECAUCUS	1500 NEW COUNTY ROAD EXTENSION	SECAUCUS, NJ 07094	201-798-1999	800-527-0449
086	TRENTON	320 LAWRENCE STATION ROAD	LAWRENCEVILLE, NJ 08648	609-586-7337	800-545-5805
089	SO PLAINFIELD	105 NEW ERA DRIVE	SOUTH PLAINFIELD, NJ 07080	908-756-5858	800-262-3628
112	BROOKLYN	271 NORMAN AVENUE	BROOKLYN, NY 11222	718-383-5151	800-544-5402
117	OLD BETH PAGE	192 SWEETHOLLOW RD	OLD BETHPAGE, NY 11804	516-249-0977	800-880-5532
122	ALBANY	417 OLD NISKAYUNA RD	LATHAM, NY 12110	518-783-0201	800-537-2788
125	NEWBURG	11 STONE CASTLE ROAD	ROCK TAVERN, NY 12575	845-567-6410	877-574-0659
132	SYRACUSE	7336 SCHUYLER RD	EAST SYRACUSE, NY 13057	315-458-7167	800-213-1420
136	MESSENA	100 WILLOW AVE	MASSENA, NY 13662	315-769-0513	800-334-4883 x 246
139	ELMIRA	167 FISHERVILLE ROAD	ELMIRA, NY 14903	315-458-7167	800-213-1420
142	BUFFALO	850 AERO DRIVE	CHEEKTOWAGA, NY 14225	716-633-6801	800-325-4955
146	ROCHESTER	121 NORMAN STREET	ROCHESTER, NY 14613	585-458-2210	877-677-7741
147	JAMESTOWN	2124 ALLEN STREET EXT	FALCONER, NY 14733	716-664-2027	866-375-5718
151	McKEES ROCK	70 GRAHAM STREET	MCKEES ROCKS, PA 15136	412-331-9977	800-433-7482
158	DUBOISE	2555 Carson Hill Road	DU BOIS, PA 15801	814-583-7692	800-548-5230
171	YORK	1230 N. HILLS RD	YORK, PA 17402	717-840-9090	800-522-7642
178	WILLIAMSPORT	180 Sodom Rd	MILTON, PA 17847	570-742-2644	800-242-6039
181	ALLENTOWN	6955 CHRISPHALT DR	BATH, PA 18014	610-837-8100	800-732-8761
187	WILKES BARRE 500 ROCKY GLEN RD	MOOSIC, PA 18507	570-451-3568	888-835-0525
191	HATFIELD	3215 PENN AVENUE	HATFIELD, PA 19440	215-723-3171	877-273-4730
198	WILMINGTON	3504 GOVERNOR PRINZ BLVD	WILMINGTON, DE 19802	302-762-7830	800-553-1740
212	ELKRIDGE	7471 WASHINGTON BLVD.	ELKRIDGE, MD 21075	410-379-9316	800-642-3785
217	HAGERSTOWN+ lot	14713 CROWN LANE	HAGERSTOWN, MD 21740	301-733-4300	800-523-6882
224	Fredricksburg	8717 JEFFERSON DAVIS HIGHWAY	FREDERICKSBURG, VA 22407	540-710-5632	800-4-CENTRAL
244	VERONA	60 DUNSMORE RD	VERONA, VA 24482	540-248-0580	877-575-9053
253	CHARLESTON	131 MARSHALL AVE	DUNBAR, WV 25064	304-768-1255	877-711-6596
434	COLUMBUS	2450 SOBECK RD	COLUMBUS, OH 43232	614-237-1550	877-764-3426
436	TOLEDO	210 CITY PARK AVE	TOLEDO, OH 43602	419-244-7725	877-337-1084
442	CLEVELAND	5400 W 137TH STREET	BROOK PARK, OH 44142	216-267-5400	800-356-0242
445	YOUNGSTOWN	5373 TOD AVENUE	WARREN, OH 44481	330-399-1543	
447	CANTON	7900 Cleveland AVE	NORTH CANTON, OH 44720	330-244-9697	866-541-7201
450	MANSFIELD	269 8th Avenue	MANSFIELD, OH 44905	419-522-1043	800-356-0242
452	CINCINNATI	1985 CRESCENTVILLE RD	WEST CHESTER, OH 45069	513-671-3213	800-771-9673
453	DAYTON	11040 N. DIXIE DRIVE	VANDALIA, OH 45377	937-264-1928	877-557-4590
458	FINDLAY	1321 FINDLAY ROAD	LIMA, OH 45801	419-222-3091	877-557-4590
463	INDIANAPOLIS	4409 W MORRIS ST	INDIANAPOLIS, IN 46241	317-241-9659	800-872-7027
463	INDIANAPOLIS 
465	MISHAWAKA	921 BEIGER ST	MISHAWAKA, IN 46544	574-257-3818	877-259-5493
466	HAMMOND	1340 141ST STREET	HAMMOND, IN 46320	219-937-8905	800-246-9275
470	KOKOMO	1200 HOME AVE	KOKOMO, IN 46902	586-939-7000	877-284-8501
477	EVANSVILLE	2023 ALLEN LANE	EVANSVILLE, IN 47720	812-425-8155	800-637-9688
482	ROMULUS	28475 ECORSE ROAD	ROMULUS, MI 48174	734-326-2220	800-824-8108
485	LANSING	6600 CENTRAL CIRCLE AVE	LANSING, MI 48917	517-322-3236	877-228-8925
488	PORT HURON	2700 HOWARD STREET	PORT HURON, MI 48060	810-966-7161	877-797-4844
489	KALAMAZOO	3403 GEMBRIT CIRCLE DR	KALAMAZOO, MI 49001	269-382-7783	888-883-8651
492	Jackson	3113 COOPER STREET	JACKSON, MI 49201	734-326-2220	800-824-8108
493	FLINT	3347 N. TORREY ROAD	FLINT, MI 48507	810-238-7900	800-722-0328
494	MUSKEGON	875 EAST BARNEY	MUSKEGON, MI 49444 
495	GRAND RAPIDS	1110 FREEMAN SW	GRAND RAPIDS, MI 49503	616-247-4925	800-722-0306
497	SAGINAW	3801 HOLLAND ROAD	SAGINAW, MI 48601	989-771-9947	800-4central
499	CHEBOYGAN	6502 US HWY 31	BAY SHORE, MI 49711	810-238-7900	800-722-0328
499	CHARLEVOIX 
502	CADILLAC + LOT	1231 Leeson Ave	CADILLAC, MI 49601	231-775-7619	877-711-6597
503	DES MOINES	4120 E 16TH ST	DES MOINES, IA 50316	515-261-0054	800-472-2974
507	6 MILE 
520	DUBUQUE	4370 CHAVENELLE RD	DUBUQUE, IA 52002	563-556-5444	800-422-1357
534	MILWAUKEE	11218 W. MITCHELL	WEST ALLIS, WI 53214	414-443-1243	800-242-5060
540	CHIPPEWA FALLS	12896 W 37TH AVE	CHIPPEWA FALLS, WI 54729	715-738-2480	800-4-CENTRAL
541	APPLETON/OSHKOSH	5885 GREEN VALLEY RD	OSHKOSH, WI 54904	920-303-9612	800-422-6244
544	MOSINEE	1085 CEDAR RD	MOSINEE, WI 54455	715-693-5920	877-264-3225
546	LACROSSE	830 MONITOR STREET	LA CROSSE, WI 54603	608-779-4760	888-268-5933
551	ST PAUL	2720 N. FAIRVIEW	ROSEVILLE, MN 55113	651-633-1112	800-531-1973
557	DULUTH 
602	KENOSHA	3115 HILL AVE	SUPERIOR, WI 54880	715-392-1332	866-510-1969
605	AURORA	5015 38TH AVENUE	KENOSHA, WI 53144	262-652-3431	877-488-9429
606	HILLSIDE	1859 PLAIN AVENUE	AURORA, IL 60504	630-236-1010	866-263-1034
611	ROCKFORD	5680 S 11TH ST.	ROCKFORD, IL 61109	815-874-9940	877-213-0050
612	MOLINE/ROCK ISLAND	324 4TH STREET	ROCK ISLAND, IL 61201	309-786-3156	800-537-5272
616	PEORIA	5411 N GALENA ROAD	PEORIA HEIGHTS, IL 61616	309-685-7645	888-316-0277
623	CARTHAGE/QUINCY	4126 WISMANN LANE	QUINCY, IL 62301	217-224-1992	800-472-2974
631	ST. LOUIS	540 GIMBLIN ROAD	SAINT LOUIS, MO 63147	314-372-0032	800-833-5004
641	KANSAS CITY	4706 STILLWELL	KANSAS CITY, MO 64120	816-483-3426	
652	COLUMBIA MO	400 N RANGELINE RD (RTE Z)	COLUMBIA, MO 65201	573-214-2476	
667	BAXTER SPRINGS	1100 W 5TH Street	BAXTER SPRINGS, KS 66713	417-862-3306	800-962-7289
670	WICHITA 
658	STRAFFORD 
670	WICHITA	2225 SOUTHWEST BLVD	WICHITA, KS 67213	316-943-8000	877-446-3795
681	OMAHA	2836 N 11TH ST	OMAHA, NE 68110	402-341-2015	800-752-7921
683	LINCOLN	3201 N 20TH ST	LINCOLN, NE 68521	402-438-3316	800-452-7921
8100	Tire Shop  
802	COMMERCE CITY	5850 HOLLY ST	COMMERCE CITY, CO 80022	303-286-7616	877-713-4384
841	SALT LAKE CITY	2325 South 3200 West	WEST VALLEY CITY, UT 84119	877-306-9637	877-306-9637
77	LONDON- ABPC 
992	ATHENS ONT	147 N AUGUSTA RD	BROCKVILLE, ON K6V2Y1	613-342-9028	800-385-7234
995	LONDON ONT	1030 WILTON GROVE RD	LONDON, ON N6N1C7	519-686-7677	800-265-7678
996	HAMILTON ONT	2399 BARTON ST	HAMILTON, ON L8E2W9	905-561-2683	800-263-9959
997	BRAMPTON ONT	2250 NORTH PARK DRIVE	BRAMPTON, ON L6S5M4	905-494-1255	800-387-2256



Good luck to all

Trevor Brunckhorst


----------



## FFD133

For the Indianapolis location, the first number sounds like a fax line and the second number said it was disconnected. Do you by any chance have another number for that location?


----------



## redman6565

TrevorsLawnCare;797844 said:


> Below is a list of Central Transport terminals that are open to snow removal bids. On the list you will find the terminal number, the metro area it is near, the address, the city/st/zip, the terminal phone number, and finally the 800 toll free number. The terminal numbers are derived from the zip code that the terminal is located in. The terminal number should reflect closely to the first three digits of the location's zip code - that should assist you in being able to narrow down the terminals to see if there is anything in your area.
> 
> We require that you submit one bid as a "per push" bid, and one bid as a "seasonal rate." You can set everything up through the terminal manager. The TM has the bid sheets that you will need along with the rules of bidding and the billing instructions.
> 
> Final decisions will be made when 3 bids are received. Unlike our lawn maintenance, low prices is not the most important, single determining factor of these bids. You must be professional, knowledgeable, and CAPABLE of handling these accounts.
> 
> **I work for Central Transport and in no way stand to gain financially from any of these contracts. Do not try to email me for inside, extra, or unstated information. Do not PM me as I will not answer you. Yes this is similar to the thread on Lawnsite that turned into a fiasco....Don't get ticked off if you dont hear anything back - chances are your bid wasnt accepted. If we decide to use you and your company, you will hear from us.
> 
> The only reason you should PM me is if you are trying to set up a bid with the terminal manager and the TM is being uncooperative.
> 
> The first telephone number in the line is the direct number to the terminal, the second is a toll free number.
> 
> You can submit a bid as early as today. The earlier we receive your bid the better because a decision will be made when three bids are rec'd.
> 
> 010	HARTFORD	35 Newberry Ave	East Windsor, CT 06088	860-292-6279	877-273-4739
> 16	WORCESTER	201 Memorial dr.	Shrewsbury, MA 01545	508-842-2119	800-5624360
> 21	BOSTON	7 Dunham Rd	Billerica, MA 018321	978-667-4140	800-621-0017
> 24	STOUGHTON	1148 Park Street (RTE 27)	Stoughton, MA 02072	781-297-3642	866-763-6461
> 29	LINCOLN	606 George Washington Hghwy	Lincoln, RI 02865	508-336-8100	800-562-3321
> 31	LONDONDERRY	18 Independence Dr.	Londonderry, NH 03053	603-421-9505	877-238-6513
> 43	GARDINER	1 Old Brunswick Rd.	Gardiner, ME 04345	207-582-0737	800-526-1283
> 55	MONTPELIER	52 Three Mile Bridge Rd.	Montpelier, CT 05602	802-223-0128	800-716-0516
> 064	CHESHIRE	210 East Johnson Ave.	Cheshire, CT 06410	203-250-9998	800-344-4180
> 070	SECAUCUS	1500 NEW COUNTY ROAD EXTENSION	SECAUCUS, NJ 07094	201-798-1999	800-527-0449
> 086	TRENTON	320 LAWRENCE STATION ROAD	LAWRENCEVILLE, NJ 08648	609-586-7337	800-545-5805
> 089	SO PLAINFIELD	105 NEW ERA DRIVE	SOUTH PLAINFIELD, NJ 07080	908-756-5858	800-262-3628
> 112	BROOKLYN	271 NORMAN AVENUE	BROOKLYN, NY 11222	718-383-5151	800-544-5402
> 117	OLD BETH PAGE	192 SWEETHOLLOW RD	OLD BETHPAGE, NY 11804	516-249-0977	800-880-5532
> 122	ALBANY	417 OLD NISKAYUNA RD	LATHAM, NY 12110	518-783-0201	800-537-2788
> 125	NEWBURG	11 STONE CASTLE ROAD	ROCK TAVERN, NY 12575	845-567-6410	877-574-0659
> 132	SYRACUSE	7336 SCHUYLER RD	EAST SYRACUSE, NY 13057	315-458-7167	800-213-1420
> 136	MESSENA	100 WILLOW AVE	MASSENA, NY 13662	315-769-0513	800-334-4883 x 246
> 139	ELMIRA	167 FISHERVILLE ROAD	ELMIRA, NY 14903	315-458-7167	800-213-1420
> 142	BUFFALO	850 AERO DRIVE	CHEEKTOWAGA, NY 14225	716-633-6801	800-325-4955
> 146	ROCHESTER	121 NORMAN STREET	ROCHESTER, NY 14613	585-458-2210	877-677-7741
> 147	JAMESTOWN	2124 ALLEN STREET EXT	FALCONER, NY 14733	716-664-2027	866-375-5718
> 151	McKEES ROCK	70 GRAHAM STREET	MCKEES ROCKS, PA 15136	412-331-9977	800-433-7482
> 158	DUBOISE	2555 Carson Hill Road	DU BOIS, PA 15801	814-583-7692	800-548-5230
> 171	YORK	1230 N. HILLS RD	YORK, PA 17402	717-840-9090	800-522-7642
> 178	WILLIAMSPORT	180 Sodom Rd	MILTON, PA 17847	570-742-2644	800-242-6039
> 181	ALLENTOWN	6955 CHRISPHALT DR	BATH, PA 18014	610-837-8100	800-732-8761
> 187	WILKES BARRE 500 ROCKY GLEN RD	MOOSIC, PA 18507	570-451-3568	888-835-0525
> 191	HATFIELD	3215 PENN AVENUE	HATFIELD, PA 19440	215-723-3171	877-273-4730
> 198	WILMINGTON	3504 GOVERNOR PRINZ BLVD	WILMINGTON, DE 19802	302-762-7830	800-553-1740
> 212	ELKRIDGE	7471 WASHINGTON BLVD.	ELKRIDGE, MD 21075	410-379-9316	800-642-3785
> 217	HAGERSTOWN+ lot	14713 CROWN LANE	HAGERSTOWN, MD 21740	301-733-4300	800-523-6882
> 224	Fredricksburg	8717 JEFFERSON DAVIS HIGHWAY	FREDERICKSBURG, VA 22407	540-710-5632	800-4-CENTRAL
> 244	VERONA	60 DUNSMORE RD	VERONA, VA 24482	540-248-0580	877-575-9053
> 253	CHARLESTON	131 MARSHALL AVE	DUNBAR, WV 25064	304-768-1255	877-711-6596
> 434	COLUMBUS	2450 SOBECK RD	COLUMBUS, OH 43232	614-237-1550	877-764-3426
> 436	TOLEDO	210 CITY PARK AVE	TOLEDO, OH 43602	419-244-7725	877-337-1084
> 442	CLEVELAND	5400 W 137TH STREET	BROOK PARK, OH 44142	216-267-5400	800-356-0242
> 445	YOUNGSTOWN	5373 TOD AVENUE	WARREN, OH 44481	330-399-1543
> 447	CANTON	7900 Cleveland AVE	NORTH CANTON, OH 44720	330-244-9697	866-541-7201
> 450	MANSFIELD	269 8th Avenue	MANSFIELD, OH 44905	419-522-1043	800-356-0242
> 452	CINCINNATI	1985 CRESCENTVILLE RD	WEST CHESTER, OH 45069	513-671-3213	800-771-9673
> 453	DAYTON	11040 N. DIXIE DRIVE	VANDALIA, OH 45377	937-264-1928	877-557-4590
> 458	FINDLAY	1321 FINDLAY ROAD	LIMA, OH 45801	419-222-3091	877-557-4590
> 463	INDIANAPOLIS	4409 W MORRIS ST	INDIANAPOLIS, IN 46241	317-241-9659	800-872-7027
> 463	INDIANAPOLIS
> 465	MISHAWAKA	921 BEIGER ST	MISHAWAKA, IN 46544	574-257-3818	877-259-5493
> 466	HAMMOND	1340 141ST STREET	HAMMOND, IN 46320	219-937-8905	800-246-9275
> 470	KOKOMO	1200 HOME AVE	KOKOMO, IN 46902	586-939-7000	877-284-8501
> 477	EVANSVILLE	2023 ALLEN LANE	EVANSVILLE, IN 47720	812-425-8155	800-637-9688
> 482	ROMULUS	28475 ECORSE ROAD	ROMULUS, MI 48174	734-326-2220	800-824-8108
> 485	LANSING	6600 CENTRAL CIRCLE AVE	LANSING, MI 48917	517-322-3236	877-228-8925
> 488	PORT HURON	2700 HOWARD STREET	PORT HURON, MI 48060	810-966-7161	877-797-4844
> 489	KALAMAZOO	3403 GEMBRIT CIRCLE DR	KALAMAZOO, MI 49001	269-382-7783	888-883-8651
> 492	Jackson	3113 COOPER STREET	JACKSON, MI 49201	734-326-2220	800-824-8108
> 493	FLINT	3347 N. TORREY ROAD	FLINT, MI 48507	810-238-7900	800-722-0328
> 494	MUSKEGON	875 EAST BARNEY	MUSKEGON, MI 49444
> 495	GRAND RAPIDS	1110 FREEMAN SW	GRAND RAPIDS, MI 49503	616-247-4925	800-722-0306
> 497	SAGINAW	3801 HOLLAND ROAD	SAGINAW, MI 48601	989-771-9947	800-4central
> 499	CHEBOYGAN	6502 US HWY 31	BAY SHORE, MI 49711	810-238-7900	800-722-0328
> 499	CHARLEVOIX
> 502	CADILLAC + LOT	1231 Leeson Ave	CADILLAC, MI 49601	231-775-7619	877-711-6597
> 503	DES MOINES	4120 E 16TH ST	DES MOINES, IA 50316	515-261-0054	800-472-2974
> 507	6 MILE
> 520	DUBUQUE	4370 CHAVENELLE RD	DUBUQUE, IA 52002	563-556-5444	800-422-1357
> 534	MILWAUKEE	11218 W. MITCHELL	WEST ALLIS, WI 53214	414-443-1243	800-242-5060
> 540	CHIPPEWA FALLS	12896 W 37TH AVE	CHIPPEWA FALLS, WI 54729	715-738-2480	800-4-CENTRAL
> 541	APPLETON/OSHKOSH	5885 GREEN VALLEY RD	OSHKOSH, WI 54904	920-303-9612	800-422-6244
> 544	MOSINEE	1085 CEDAR RD	MOSINEE, WI 54455	715-693-5920	877-264-3225
> 546	LACROSSE	830 MONITOR STREET	LA CROSSE, WI 54603	608-779-4760	888-268-5933
> 551	ST PAUL	2720 N. FAIRVIEW	ROSEVILLE, MN 55113	651-633-1112	800-531-1973
> 557	DULUTH
> 602	KENOSHA	3115 HILL AVE	SUPERIOR, WI 54880	715-392-1332	866-510-1969
> 605	AURORA	5015 38TH AVENUE	KENOSHA, WI 53144	262-652-3431	877-488-9429
> 606	HILLSIDE	1859 PLAIN AVENUE	AURORA, IL 60504	630-236-1010	866-263-1034
> 611	ROCKFORD	5680 S 11TH ST.	ROCKFORD, IL 61109	815-874-9940	877-213-0050
> 612	MOLINE/ROCK ISLAND	324 4TH STREET	ROCK ISLAND, IL 61201	309-786-3156	800-537-5272
> 616	PEORIA	5411 N GALENA ROAD	PEORIA HEIGHTS, IL 61616	309-685-7645	888-316-0277
> 623	CARTHAGE/QUINCY	4126 WISMANN LANE	QUINCY, IL 62301	217-224-1992	800-472-2974
> 631	ST. LOUIS	540 GIMBLIN ROAD	SAINT LOUIS, MO 63147	314-372-0032	800-833-5004
> 641	KANSAS CITY	4706 STILLWELL	KANSAS CITY, MO 64120	816-483-3426
> 652	COLUMBIA MO	400 N RANGELINE RD (RTE Z)	COLUMBIA, MO 65201	573-214-2476
> 667	BAXTER SPRINGS	1100 W 5TH Street	BAXTER SPRINGS, KS 66713	417-862-3306	800-962-7289
> 670	WICHITA
> 658	STRAFFORD
> 670	WICHITA	2225 SOUTHWEST BLVD	WICHITA, KS 67213	316-943-8000	877-446-3795
> 681	OMAHA	2836 N 11TH ST	OMAHA, NE 68110	402-341-2015	800-752-7921
> 683	LINCOLN	3201 N 20TH ST	LINCOLN, NE 68521	402-438-3316	800-452-7921
> 8100	Tire Shop
> 802	COMMERCE CITY	5850 HOLLY ST	COMMERCE CITY, CO 80022	303-286-7616	877-713-4384
> 841	SALT LAKE CITY	2325 South 3200 West	WEST VALLEY CITY, UT 84119	877-306-9637	877-306-9637
> 77	LONDON- ABPC
> 992	ATHENS ONT	147 N AUGUSTA RD	BROCKVILLE, ON K6V2Y1	613-342-9028	800-385-7234
> 995	LONDON ONT	1030 WILTON GROVE RD	LONDON, ON N6N1C7	519-686-7677	800-265-7678
> 996	HAMILTON ONT	2399 BARTON ST	HAMILTON, ON L8E2W9	905-561-2683	800-263-9959
> 997	BRAMPTON ONT	2250 NORTH PARK DRIVE	BRAMPTON, ON L6S5M4	905-494-1255	800-387-2256
> 
> Good luck to all
> 
> Trevor Brunckhorst


any generic bid specs or are we to contact each individual location for there own sepcifications?


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

redman6565;797861 said:


> any generic bid specs or are we to contact each individual location for there own sepcifications?


The terminal managers have all of the specifics. I am an off-site manager without having seen these lots. The terminal managers should have most of the information you will need. If there is something that is not readily known by the TM they can contact me and I will get the answer for you.

Trevor


----------



## redman6565

TrevorsLawnCare;797863 said:


> The terminal managers have all of the specifics. I am an off-site manager without having seen these lots. The terminal managers should have most of the information you will need. If there is something that is not readily known by the TM they can contact me and I will get the answer for you.
> 
> Trevor


perfect. thanks.


----------



## Eyesell

Hey thanks for the lead Trevor !


----------



## got-h2o

I tried contacting the terminal near me and both #s direct me to their main customer service. I spoke with them and gave my info to pass along to the terminal manager via email. I have yet to hear from them. I'm going to keep on it b/c these are definately hoops worth jumping through. 

Has anyone else heard back from them or been given an opportunity to bid?


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

got-h2o;800372 said:


> I tried contacting the terminal near me and both #s direct me to their main customer service. I spoke with them and gave my info to pass along to the terminal manager via email. I have yet to hear from them. I'm going to keep on it b/c these are definately hoops worth jumping through.
> 
> Has anyone else heard back from them or been given an opportunity to bid?


Its unlikely your information will make it to the TM. (just the way things work in the corporate world). If you call 586-939-7000 and ask Lisa (the Operator) to transfer you to the specific terminal, she will. You must identify yourself as a snow vendor though. If you have problems with terminal managers call the above number and ask to be transferred to me.

Trevor


----------



## got-h2o

I really appreciate it Trevor. If it helps at all, just to get familiar, I'm trying for branch #466. My company name is Clearwater Enterprises. 

I'm mobile right now, but will call once I'm back at the office. What are the hours I can call?


----------



## FFD133

got-h2o;800372 said:


> I tried contacting the terminal near me and both #s direct me to their main customer service. I spoke with them and gave my info to pass along to the terminal manager via email. I have yet to hear from them. I'm going to keep on it b/c these are definately hoops worth jumping through.
> 
> Has anyone else heard back from them or been given an opportunity to bid?


Call the number that Trevor gave you above and talk to Lisa. We had to do the same thing and she got us in touch with the TM for the Indianapolis branch, and we met up with him that same day to talk about the location and their requirements/expectations.

Thanks again for the info Trevor


----------



## mullis56

We just went to the branch and got in to see them. Thanks, Trevor.


----------



## Elite Property Services

Thanks for lead Trevor meeting with TM monday a.m.


----------



## irlandscaper

Ive called three times, get transfered and all the phone does is ring! Anything you can do here Trevor?


----------



## mullis56

Has anyone heard back on these that put in bids on the properties?


----------



## FFD133

Nothing yet here


----------



## kyle1710

I went to the one near me, but i didnt bid the job because the lot was in such bad shape


----------



## Elite Property Services

The lot near me that I bid on was also not in the greatest shape. I lost a couple of accounts so I will be having to deal with it if I get the job. SLOW,SLOW,SLOW


----------



## kyle1710

How did you bid that lot? Did they ask for a seasonal rate or a per push rate?


----------



## Elite Property Services

I am mobile right now but If I remember correctly it was seasonal with the option for salt per terminal manager's request.


----------



## jjfinn

Has anyone here been awarded a contract with them?


----------



## snowman55

have not heard anything yet. Trevor do you know when they decide? I have a oct 1 deadline for any new bus. have other truck lots very close. no big deal if i didn't get it but just trying to wrap up my routes


----------



## noplower

I wish i could have seen this thread sooner, I could have saved you all a lot of time. This guy is a fraud. He pulled the same stunt on lawnsite .


----------



## FFD133

He's not a fraud, at least this time, cause numberous people, including myself, have gone to the term managers and submitted bids to them personally!


----------



## mullis56

Agreed. Terminal Manager, met w/us and walked property and expectations, etc.


----------



## Elite Property Services

When I met with the TM he said that he would let me know either way very soon. But couldn't give me an exact date we will see what happens. I left the terminal feeling very positive it all helps.


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

snowman55;809710 said:


> have not heard anything yet. Trevor do you know when they decide? I have a oct 1 deadline for any new bus. have other truck lots very close. no big deal if i didn't get it but just trying to wrap up my routes


I am working through the bids now. I am working my list from the most expensive terminal down to the least; in that order. This is a slow and tedious process as there is no uniform bid.  I am making sure I am comparing apples to apples to give everyone a fair crack at it.

Trevor.


----------



## mullis56

Sounds good!


----------



## kyle1710

Trevor,
I tried to fax in my bid, but the number is no longer in service. Is there a new fax number or should I just take it to the TM? He suggested that I fax it originally.

Thanks


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

kyle1710;810269 said:


> Trevor,
> I tried to fax in my bid, but the number is no longer in service. Is there a new fax number or should I just take it to the TM? He suggested that I fax it originally.
> 
> Thanks


586-467-0114 Fax #.


----------



## DODGE-BOY

mullis56;809967 said:


> Agreed. Terminal Manager, met w/us and walked property and expectations, etc.


Just trying to figure out why I got a call for a bid based on having a yellow pages ad. Surely they were inundated with quotes after being listed on here.


----------



## kyle1710

They must not have had enough bids where your at, or they didn't like the ones they did have?


----------



## fordboy

is saginaw, location still accepting bids?


----------



## got-h2o

X2 on Hammond, IN #466? I've tried a few times to contact and came up with nothing. I called and gave my info to customer service shortly after the thread started and they were supposed to pass it along to the TM via email. I also called Trevor a few times and left a Voicemail, on the # I received in a PM directly. 

If you would Trevor, and it's still up for bid.....please PM me an email address that I can send some info to. I'm very local and I can run there anytime to the location to meet with the TM and to view the property, and I can produce a number the same day if needed. Contracts are coming in and we'd like to lock down what we can as soon as possible. We have plenty of employees/equipment to handle the job.


----------



## Elite Property Services

got-h2o have you tried stopping by the terminal and talking with the terminal manager? He wasn't that hard to get in touch with in my area.


----------



## got-h2o

fireman89;811305 said:


> got-h2o have you tried stopping by the terminal and talking with the terminal manager? He wasn't that hard to get in touch with in my area.


That was going to be my last resort here, but didn't want to waste his time, especially unexpectedly. Maybe I'll try that tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## noplower

FFD133;809773 said:


> He's not a fraud, at least this time, cause numberous people, including myself, have gone to the term managers and submitted bids to them personally!


Guys for your sake I hope you are right but a hell of a lot of lawn contractors wasted a lot of time and not one received a contract. I'll gladly eat my words if I'm wrong. Please understand that I am not trying to stir things up but rather to give you guys a heads up.


----------



## FFD133

If it is a waste, then I only lost about 2 hours of my time.


----------



## got-h2o

I went to the location and the TM was in a meeting. I left my info and haven't received a call yet. I hope I do get a chance b/c it would fill an open slot and be a perfect closure for contracts this season. With a loader and about 4 trucks we'd knock it out.


----------



## noplower

jjfinn;809497 said:


> Has anyone here been awarded a contract with them?


I tried to retrieve the thread from LS to post here but it's gone. The thread had over 500 posts and not one post was about getting a contract. If someone questioned the validity of the bidding ,Trevor would flame the poster . Again, I'll eat my words if I'm wrong but if I'm not, this dude needs to be taught some sort of lesson.


----------



## firedawg1983

Hey got H20 I tried for that branch as well and I haven't heard a thing back. When I tried calling he was in a meeting then when I did contact him finally, he redirected me back to contract services and I got Trevors VM. Since then I haven't heard a thing so I may head up there today. Not sure if I will have time though I have to go finalize a few other contracts in Porter and LaPorte counties today.


----------



## Elite Property Services

Has anyone heard back from these guys?


----------



## firedawg1983

not a word yet


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

Haven't been on in a while. A lot of the bids I have received are a lot higher than in previous years. I know some of you guys are interested in the Hammond terminal which has been awarded. The terminals below are the ones that have been awarded. The fax number for my office is 586-467-0114. If you are unable to get ahold of the terminal manager, feel free to email a bid to [email protected] or fax it to 586-467-0114.

You can also call 586-939-7000 x2217 if you are interested in talking to me directly. Vmails are NOT your best option if you expect to hear from me.

Awarded contracts:
CLEVELAND
HILLSIDE
BRAMPTON ONT
HAMMOND
BOSTON
AURORA
KENOSHA
LONDON- ABPC
MISHAWAKA
MILWAUKEE
LINCOLN
COLUMBUS
WORCESTER
TOLEDO
NEWBURG
GARDINER
MESSENA
MONTPELIER
LACROSSE
DUBUQUE
OMAHA
CANTON
SALT LAKE CITY


----------



## traviswalker007

*Eyes wide shut*

Just a thought here guys, maybe there is a reason he is postiong on here?? maybe they are looking for cheap plowers, or they dont pay 2 good and nobody local will service them anymore, as he stated in a prior post, the bids he did recieve were more than last year??? I would really be interested in what companys actually got awarded the bids??are they plow site members? or local vendors who have bid before? this guy had a post on lawn site a while back...complete waste of time, and why is trevors lawn service posting bid info on snow plowing and lawn maintenenace?? what does he do?? just something to think about guys..good luck.


----------



## noplower

traviswalker007;817523 said:


> Just a thought here guys, maybe there is a reason he is postiong on here?? maybe they are looking for cheap plowers, or they dont pay 2 good and nobody local will service them anymore, as he stated in a prior post, the bids he did recieve were more than last year??? I would really be interested in what companys actually got awarded the bids??are they plow site members? or local vendors who have bid before? this guy had a post on lawn site a while back...complete waste of time, and why is trevors lawn service posting bid info on snow plowing and lawn maintenenace?? what does he do?? just something to think about guys..good luck.


After I wasted a few hours on Trevors B.S. Lawn site bid, I was barraged with calls from consultants that wanted to "help me" grow my biz.


----------



## noplower

TrevorsLawnCare;817189 said:


> Haven't been on in a while. A lot of the bids I have received are a lot higher than in previous years. I know some of you guys are interested in the Hammond terminal which has been awarded. The terminals below are the ones that have been awarded. The fax number for my office is 586-467-0114. If you are unable to get ahold of the terminal manager, feel free to email a bid to [email protected] or fax it to 586-467-0114.
> 
> You can also call 586-939-7000 x2217 if you are interested in talking to me directly. Vmails are NOT your best option if you expect to hear from me.
> 
> Awarded contracts:
> CLEVELAND
> HILLSIDE
> BRAMPTON ONT
> HAMMOND
> BOSTON
> AURORA
> KENOSHA
> LONDON- ABPC
> MISHAWAKA
> MILWAUKEE
> LINCOLN
> COLUMBUS
> WORCESTER
> TOLEDO
> NEWBURG
> GARDINER
> MESSENA
> MONTPELIER
> LACROSSE
> DUBUQUE
> OMAHA
> CANTON
> SALT LAKE CITY


Trevor, how many Lawn contractors received contracts from your Lawn site solicitations? .


----------



## MileHigh

Haha...I went and talked to "Al Dalera" from the Commerce City branch in Colorado.

I told him about "Trevor" and this posting...Al had absolutely no idea what the hell I was talking about.

So anyways, I told him about giving him a bid for plowing....he said..yea, go ahead and give me a bid, but I have it where I call you first before you plow....I talked about how that makes it hard to dedicate any trucks to your site....and blah blah blah...and got out of there fast.

Not even going to bother with it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone on here get any of those sites listed? Just curious.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I called the one in Milton, I think it was Milton, somewhere near there, dead line, didn't worry about it.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

*lol*

086 TRENTON 320 LAWRENCE STATION ROAD LAWRENCEVILLE, NJ 08648 609-586-7337 800-545-5805

#1 is disconnected, 2nd # says to call this #, wtf?

586 467 1900

but its a generic listing

You have to , well i hit 5 for a new account, and then ask to be transfered :/

The TM was out, so he said to call back again, through the transfer system. Hopefully the guy can email us the bid forms for the property.


----------



## Elite Property Services

I bid on the terminal near me with what I thought was a competative bid. The way it sounds you have to be a lowballer to get the work. It makes me SICK where the pricing is going.


----------



## DeVries

Priced the one in Hamilton last season didn't hear back either way. Like everyone is saying the lowballers will get the work. These trucking companies are all hurting nowadays cause there's no freight moving.


----------



## mullis56

*We got Indy Location Bid!*

We won the bid for Indianapolis, and NO we weren't the lowest guy in town! In fact we we weren't the 2nd cheapest in regards to our bids. Trevor called us and we worked through a few things on the bid forms and actually went a different route as they can't afford to not have freight moving out of Indy as it is a main terminal.


----------



## mullis56

Also, ours is an auto trigger at 2" or more of snowfall and other events less then 2" or freezing precipitation is salting only. Pretty typical account and they are high mainteance with national/regional freight in and out each day and also local freight in and out each day so there is (4) times that are prime time important to them.

I would suggest that if your location has not been awarded that you get in contact with Trevor or the TM and see what you can't work out if your not too full already.


----------



## Elite Property Services

I would not get out of bed for what it would pay to plow the terminal near me but congrats. Every area is different but I won't plow 3 acres for 200 dollars. Congrats circle city but in my area you have to give your services away to get the job thats why I am upset. YOU WIN SOME YOU LOSE SOME. YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.


----------



## mullis56

Agreed, we had a bid last week the lady told me, "...well on a 6" snowfall you are double the cost of someone else..." I asked "who is someone else?" She said, "...the guy from last year," I then said, "...I guess what you told me earlier about how badly he serviced you didn't matter?" She was speachless! I do here you and we are going to run a backhoe with pusher and trucks at this terminal as we have another good sized place right around the corner so it works out well for all, they get a backhoe to sevice them w/pusher and we get more utilization out of the backhoe w/pusher!


----------



## Elite Property Services

circle city. I just know there was no movement in my bid I just see a trend in snow plowing prices that doesnt make me feel very good. Good luck in all your endeavors. It is hard to build a business when your services are worth nill.


----------



## mullis56

I agree man, whole heartidly. That is why that women who told me that, well she has the nickel and dime guy still...


----------



## Elite Property Services

No I agee I always bid my jobs expecting the highest in customer service. But like I saiid you win some you lose some I take every bid personally. I won't service an acount unless I can service it I think honesty goes along way.


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

Ramairfreak98ss;819217 said:


> 086 TRENTON 320 LAWRENCE STATION ROAD LAWRENCEVILLE, NJ 08648 609-586-7337 800-545-5805
> 
> #1 is disconnected, 2nd # says to call this #, wtf?
> 
> 586 467 1900
> 
> but its a generic listing
> 
> You have to , well i hit 5 for a new account, and then ask to be transfered :/
> 
> The TM was out, so he said to call back again, through the transfer system. Hopefully the guy can email us the bid forms for the property.


586-939-7000 x2217. I have posted the number several times on here. That is a direct line to me.

1st of all, I am guessing most of you guys have not worked in purchasing at a corporation before. I have owned and operated an LCO and plowing operation before, so I can certainly understand why some of you are upset with me price shopping both here and on Lawnsite, but you are failing to see it from my point-of-view.

2nd, I could count on one hand the number of people who have actually "worked" at landing a contract. Submitting a shot-in-the-dark bid is not working at landing a bid. Mullis56 can attest to what it means to work towards a bid.

3rd, unlike lawns that are more or less an inconvenience, snow is imperative to our operations. Our lawn contracts can certainly go to the lowest bidder because freight still moves. Tractor trailers don't roll through snow, they get stuck. So all claiming that I am only looking for the lowest rate are off target. I'm looking for someone who is able to get the job done efficiently, effectively, and for a fair rate.

Trevor


----------



## irlandscaper

Sounds to me like Trevor cleared the air, good for you trevor.


----------



## rusty_keg_3

Have u decided on some one for the one in Toledo Ohio?


----------



## traviswalker007

*fair rate*

Trevor,
exactly what is "fair rate" beacuse the majority of people who responed to your add could neither get in touch, were blown, or price to high?? you said your self the prices this year have been higher than last year that would equate to something called INFLATION, know I know you being a corperate purchasing magnet with a huge coglomerate would know what that means...right!! I have only seen one guy post on here who actually got a contract, would that be a friend of yours perhaps, or maybe it was a legitimate award who knows, just seems to me that your past posts on here in refrence to the BIG lawn contract does not really give you much shall we say legitimacy here. good luck to all who have tried to get a contract, but dont base yer snow buisness on a wimsicle post from an uncreditable plow site member.


----------



## CSP#1

There certainly are some big ego's on this site. Everyone thinks they are the best, offer the greatest service, and they should be able to charge the highest prices for what they do. It might be a good idea to look through the property managers eyes.

You are just a number, a price on a page. What time have you spent educating the potential customer about your business and why he/she should hire you instead of the "low baller". What do you have to offer the property manager that would make him/her want to choose your service. How do they know that you provide "the highest level of service" that would want them to spend more money with you than what they could pay the other company. 

All too often we are critical of how the game is played and we forget that we should be working toward putting the best team on the field. The property manager should be pre-qualifying companies prior to the bid process. You should take the time prior to the bid process to educate the customer about your company so that you at least get an honest chance to compete for their business. If you don't let the property manager know who you are before the bid process, you better have a nice presentation included with your bid that explains who you are, what services you offer, and why you are better than your competition. If the property manager is doing their job and pre-qualifying the companies that are invited to submit bids, and all companies are theoretically equal at that point, it would stand to reason that the low bid would get the job. 

Of course, not all property managers do this, and not all contractors are capable of providing good service. You can't win every job you bid on. If you did, you would be a low baller. I am not even sure what a low baller truly is. I wonder if K-Mart thought Wal-Mart was a low baller while Wal-Mart was gaining market share by the day.

Just make sure you put your best effort forth to get the jobs you want. Quit complaining about every job you don't get. If you don't like the game, get off the field, take your ball and go home.


----------



## gd8boltman

*Very, very well said*

CSP#1. Wal-Mart is the worlds best retailer, they have a simple model: Provide a product people will buy at the lowest price possible while presenting the concept of overall value and still turning a profit. Some times our own individual business model will not allow us to be competitive in certain situations, or markets, and we have to go after the business we are best suited for, or fundamentally adjust our way of conducting business.


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

traviswalker007;820497 said:


> Trevor,
> exactly what is "fair rate" beacuse the majority of people who responed to your add could neither get in touch, were blown, or price to high?? you said your self the prices this year have been higher than last year that would equate to something called INFLATION, know I know you being a corperate purchasing magnet with a huge coglomerate would know what that means...right!! I have only seen one guy post on here who actually got a contract, would that be a friend of yours perhaps, or maybe it was a legitimate award who knows, just seems to me that your past posts on here in refrence to the BIG lawn contract does not really give you much shall we say legitimacy here. good luck to all who have tried to get a contract, but dont base yer snow buisness on a wimsicle post from an uncreditable plow site member.


http://www.bls.gov/cpi/cpid0908.pdf

Prices are cheaper than last season. Gas, salt, and labor. We are in a period of deflation, not inflation. Visit the website above and do a bit of research.

Trevor


----------



## snowman55

wow this thread should be "lets beat up on trevor" i don't get it. what could he have to gain and you to lose? he gets bids you get a contact. the site manager is a contact he has info and may go to another company in future and become a contact there. the way hes been treated i'm surprised he keeps posting and if i were asking for bids for a regional company and read this thread i sure won't post them here.

thanks for the info trevor hope i get a chance to work with you and if not maybe next year i now have the contact for future bidding.


----------



## mullis56

agreed.....


----------



## Luther

TrevorsLawnCare;820016 said:


> 1st of all, I am guessing most of you guys have not worked in purchasing at a corporation before. I have owned and operated an LCO and plowing operation before, so I can certainly understand why some of you are upset with me price shopping both here and on Lawnsite, but you are failing to see it from my point-of-view.
> 
> 2nd, I could count on one hand the number of people who have actually "worked" at landing a contract. Submitting a shot-in-the-dark bid is not working at landing a bid. Mullis56 can attest to what it means to work towards a bid.
> 
> 3rd, unlike lawns that are more or less an inconvenience, snow is imperative to our operations. Our lawn contracts can certainly go to the lowest bidder because freight still moves. Tractor trailers don't roll through snow, they get stuck. So all claiming that I am only looking for the lowest rate are off target. I'm looking for someone who is able to get the job done efficiently, effectively, and for a fair rate.
> 
> Trevor


I don't really know what an "off site manager for Central Transport" is. From what I can gather you sound as though you are a purchasing agent, or procurement specialist....is that fair Trevor?

If so wouldn't it be advisable, or a requirement of policy to pre-qualify the providers of the services you seek as opposed to posting a vast number of locations on a snow and lawn website? I'm not surprised in reference to the number of opposing points of views because of this method.

You state that you could count on one hand the number of companies that actually worked at landing a contract, and frustration at the "shot in the dark" bids. I'm shocked that a purchasing or procurement professional could make such a comment.


----------



## procut1

I know how to get Trevor to hire you.

A good salesman can overcome that and if he can sell the property manager on his ability to do the job, and the price is right.

Suppose Trevor has these bids sitting on his desk.

A. An experienced, known capable commercial snow contractor who does other trucking terminals.
$ 105,000

B. A contractor who has done residential and condo snow for 20 years, has now started a commercial division. Has the insurance, equipment, and after a conversation with trevor, has a game plan that will work and get the job done.
$ 87,000

C A brand new guy who bought a lot of new equipment, just started in business but has experience plowing snow. He also nails it in a convo with Trevor as to what his equipment, labor, and storm plan is. Explains to trevor that he knows hes bidding on the low end, and he is doing that on purpose to gain the account as a reference. His meeting leaves trevor with no questions as to his ability, but a little concern due to the price........$55,000

Who does Trevor choose?

We will all bust his chops if he doesnt go with A.......A is the experienced contractor, he is the known guy, he seems like the no-brainer. We say, yes hes more expensive, but Trevor should pay that for the security.

Now, that would be an easy choice for Trevor.

At the same time though, he has people to answer to. Should B or C be just as capable as A and do the same good job, Trevor is going to have to explain to the company "money guys" why is he paying a contractor double what "yellow freight" down the road is for the same size property.

Should Trevor choose B or C and they fall on their face, He is going to have to explain to the bosses why he chose a contractor at half price and now there is a yard full of trailers that cant get out.

Trevor is not in the easiest position. Their business is moving freight. Not snow.

He has a lot to consider.

What he pays for snow, impacts the cost of moving frieght. He has competitors too.
If he pays too little for snow, the cost of trucks stuck in the yard is MUCH MUCH more than the savings on a snow contract.

He has to consider all of that.

Im going to tell you right now how to get Trevor to award you a bid.

1. Know what youre talking about.

Present to the PM or Trevor a CLEAR CONCISE PLAN EXACTLY how you are going to handle snow situations on his property. Show him that you have or can get the equipment that you need.

Show him you understand that every time a truck spins a tire in a terminal that money is pouring down the drain.

Give him a price that takes into account your actual expenses and a nice profit. These guys know what you pay for stuff. You cant fool them. They know what salt, fuel, insurance, and labor costs.

Present Trevor with a bid that he looks at like this:

This contractor has the right plan. He has his expenses figured out and theyre pretty accurate. He has a comfortable profit in there, so he will stay in business.

You will get the job.

If you dont get the job....Its YOUR FAULT.....Not anyone elses and not Trevors.

If Trevor gives the job to someone else, its because someone else did a better job answering the questions.

He may pick any of the 3. It wont be based on "price"

It will be based on value.


----------



## procut1

With that said.......That is assuming that Trevor is an experienced, good property manager.

We all run into exceptions.

Yes, there are companies who will just pick the cheapest price and try it out. 

Those are the exception though.

A company like CT will probably take the cheapest lawn guy. Grass has no effect on their business. They just need it cut to keep the place neat. Trucking terminals arent 5 star resorts.

A guy with a lawn tractor, a legal business, and insurance can get that job. 

Trying to sell trevor on your shiny trucks, crews, and Scag Ztrs wont help. Its not their business. Their freight moves whether or not their lawn has baseball diamond stripes.

Snow.....A company didnt get this big by being stupid. 

Snow directly impacts their business. Snow bids are going to be investigated a lot closer.

Again.....There are exceptions......

Trevor could have a boss that comes out of nowhere in a cranky mood and says " Take the lowest bid, period"

But odds are.....What I said above is true.


----------



## Luther

All great advice procut.


----------



## snowman55

good points but its easier to just bash someone for your own failures


----------



## mullis56

From someone that has a contract from him that is 1000% correct, procut1!


----------



## big acres

Ditto, Procut. For those that doubt that Trevor is genuine, I had no problem strolling into the terminal and meeting the manager. I don't care if the phone number didn't work and I actually never tried it. I hopped in my truck and went there the minute I read the post.

The terminal manager was great to deal with and presented some basic specs, with Trevor's name on them... seems legit to me. I submitted a bid and just recently had a brief conversation with him by phone.

If you don't recall, he stated that this bid process is only one of his duties and he wouldn't be able to have lengthy negotiations with everyone. Seems like quite a project to handle every season when you cannot devote all your time to it.

I thought his reference to the CPI was quite a jab. Not to bash anyone, but how many of us checked the CPI before blurting out "inflation" as our reply to a price concern? How many that won't get the chance to speak with Trevor sent a one-page agreement more befitting a residential account? How many sent a document that spells out what each party can expect from the other under any conceivable issue that may arise... one that illustrates your experience more than just saying "In business since 19XX"?

We plow a "fortune 100" freight mover a quarter mile from the CT terminal. High volume, about 100 docks, rarely the same push each time. I only briefly touched on this, and I know my CT price will not be the lowest, but all communications to them have illustrated and highlighted our abilties. I can go to sleep knowing I did my part, so let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## silvercity

I agree with big acres. As soon as I saw the opening bid info. I got in my truck and went over there and spoke with the terminal manager and we walked the property. As far as Trevor goes every time I called him he picked right up, we had a few conversations and we went over my bid information and we discussed my company and some of the other projects we have taken care of.


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

rusty_keg_3;820332 said:


> Have u decided on some one for the one in Toledo Ohio?


Yes, Toledo has been signed.

ProCut, you do have a way with expressing the trends of the service industry; I like it.

I counted yesterday that I have exactly 100 terminals to get coverage for. As of yesterday afternoon 41 had been contracted. I will post an updated list this afternoon of terminals I still need coverage for.

Trevor


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

*Terminals Still Needing Coverage...*

These are the terminals that are still available...
HARTFORD
LONDONDERRY
SECAUCUS
TRENTON
SO PLAINFIELD
BROOKLYN
OLD BETH PAGE
ALBANY
ELMIRA
BUFFALO
McKEES ROCK
DUBOISE
YORK
WILLIAMSPORT
ALLENTOWN
WILKES BARRE 
HATFIELD
WILMINGTON
ELKRIDGE
HAGERSTOWN+ lot
Fredricksburg
CHARLESTON
MONTGOMERY
YOUNGSTOWN
MANSFIELD
CINCINNATI
DAYTON
FINDLAY
KOKOMO
COLUMBUS, IN
ROMULUS
KALAMAZOO
Jackson
FLINT
MUSKEGON
GRAND RAPIDS
CHEBOYGAN
CHARLEVOIX
DES MOINES
MOSINEE
ST PAUL
ROCK FALLS
MOLINE/ROCK ISLAND
PEORIA
ST. LOUIS
COLUMBIA MO
STRAFFORD
WICHITA
LINCOLN
COMMERCE CITY
ATHENS ONT
LONDON ONT
HAMILTON ONT

refer to page one of this thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83550 You can find addresses for the terminals there. Ignore the telephone numbers as they do not work. If you want specifics feel free to contact me at 586-939-7000 x2217.

Trevor


----------



## nms0219

Hey trevor can you get me the info on the buffalo NY terminal??? Call me at 716-523-0219


----------



## mullis56

Trevor isn't going to call you, you need to call him at the number he has posted up here several times. If you can work and get a good plan together with the TM and Trevor you can get the business at a good margin.


----------



## nms0219

ha for what the buffalo terminal went for I will starve to death on my nice warm couch watching tv.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Trevor,

I left you a message yesterday and havnt heard anything back. Were interested in the Trenton/Lawrenceville location on your list. If you can get back to me at 609-610-1826 or [email protected] from columbus, NJ. Thanks


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

Ramairfreak98ss;828956 said:


> Trevor,
> 
> I left you a message yesterday and havnt heard anything back. Were interested in the Trenton/Lawrenceville location on your list. If you can get back to me at 609-610-1826 or [email protected] from columbus, NJ. Thanks


I did get your message...You'll hear from me in the morning. I was busy today.

Trevor


----------



## matt7791

who do i send the bid to for the secaucus nj terminal...matt


----------



## big acres

matt7791;829067 said:


> who do i send the bid to for the secaucus nj terminal...matt


It's all in the thread.


----------



## show-n-go

Cincinnati terminal went to the guy that i plow with. thanks for the lead. I guess they signed yesterday.


----------



## kattoom125

Trevor, 

Can you please tell me if I have been awarded the Lincoln Ri teminal......It would be under GreatScapes LLc

thank you 
stephen


----------



## got-h2o

Although I honestly appreciated the thread and the opportunity, I don't know what"working for it" is supposed to mean. I handle my business quite professionally IMHO, I have the equipment, employees and recources to handle the job 10 fold, and would have done a very impressive job, possibly even cost effectively. My company information packet blows my local competition out of the water, and my references are not only impeckable, but quite impressive. After several attempts at trying to get ahold of someone at the local office, contacting Trevor's direct line and leaving voicemails, and finally a visit to the terminal.........I never once received a returned phone call.

I'm happy for those that landed contracts. I'm sure there was more to the story as to why I didn't receive the same opportunity, and I can accept that. Although it would have been a nice closing to our yearly contracts, I'm confident in knowing there is plenty of work to keep us busy. I just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

matt7791;829067 said:


> who do i send the bid to for the secaucus nj terminal...matt


call me at 586-939-7000 x2217. Bids get emailed to me or faxed to 586-467-0114


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

kattoom125;829508 said:


> Trevor,
> 
> Can you please tell me if I have been awarded the Lincoln Ri teminal......It would be under GreatScapes LLc
> 
> thank you
> stephen


No, it was awarded to another company.

Trevor


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

show-n-go;829318 said:


> Cincinnati terminal went to the guy that i plow with. thanks for the lead. I guess they signed yesterday.


I dont know anything about this? Maybe they bid and the terminal manager told them something, but I have yet to see any bids.


----------



## jjfinn

Hey Trevor

Can you tell me are there any open locations in Southwest Michigan, or Northern Indiana?

Thanks 

Josh


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

jjfinn;830082 said:


> Hey Trevor
> 
> Can you tell me are there any open locations in Southwest Michigan, or Northern Indiana?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Josh


Kalamazoo. You can look at page 4 and cross reference with page 1.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Bill don't feel to bad on the Hammond Terminal its amazing that when you attempt to submit a bid on "qualified" leads jump threw hoops to try and set up a meeting with the Terminal Manager and you can't even get a go F&c( yourself but hey I guess that's all part of doing business. Like you said there is still plenty of work that is still going out to bid right now.


----------



## got-h2o

dfdsuperduty;831815 said:


> Bill don't feel to bad on the Hammond Terminal its amazing that when you attempt to submit a bid on "qualified" leads jump threw hoops to try and set up a meeting with the Terminal Manager and you can't even get a go F&c( yourself but hey I guess that's all part of doing business. Like you said there is still plenty of work that is still going out to bid right now.


.................


----------



## firedawg1983

I have to agree with you guys. Good Luck on whoever got the Hammond contract. I tried but as we all know there is plenty more work out there for us so I'm not worried about it all. All you can do is give it your best shot and if that's not enough then it's their loss. There are other people to appreciate our prices, experience, and business. I know I still have to get 3 large contracts set up this week and not one company has offered to even put a bid for them yet and they are easy properties just large and time consuming. congrats to those of you who have received the contracts.


----------



## Colonial

trevor,

is the location in York, Pa still available?

Thanks,


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

Colonial;834496 said:


> trevor,
> 
> is the location in York, Pa still available?
> 
> Thanks,


Yes. Call me.


----------



## show-n-go

TrevorsLawnCare;829958 said:


> I dont know anything about this? Maybe they bid and the terminal manager told them something, but I have yet to see any bids.


he was already doing there lawn stuff, when i called to tell him about this he said i just signed them.


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

show-n-go;835215 said:


> he was already doing there lawn stuff, when i called to tell him about this he said i just signed them.


Is it Kevin? If so, he needs to give me a call, because I honestly haven't seen anything. I do have two bids in front of me and have been working under the assumption that the contract was going to one of these two vendors - kevin not being one of them.

Trevor
586-939-7000 x2217

BTW - remaining terminals that have yet to be awarded are:

31	LONDONDERRY
70	SECAUCUS
117	OLD BETH PAGE
171	YORK
191	HATFIELD
198	WILMINGTON
212	ELKRIDGE
224	Fredricksburg
253	CHARLESTON
361	MONTGOMERY
445	YOUNGSTOWN
450	MANSFIELD
452	CINCINNATI
453	DAYTON
458	FINDLAY
470	KOKOMO
489	KALAMAZOO
494	MUSKEGON
495	GRAND RAPIDS
499	CHEBOYGAN
499	CHARLEVOIX
544	MOSINEE
610	ROCK FALLS
612	MOLINE/ROCK ISLAND
616	PEORIA
652	COLUMBIA MO
658	STRAFFORD
670	WICHITA
683	LINCOLN

NOTE: Most of the above terminals do not have a single bid. Call me for more information


----------



## kyle1710

show-n-go;829318 said:


> Cincinnati terminal went to the guy that i plow with. thanks for the lead. I guess they signed yesterday.





TrevorsLawnCare;829958 said:


> I dont know anything about this? Maybe they bid and the terminal manager told them something, but I have yet to see any bids.


Trevor,
I faxed a bid for the Cincinnati terminal. Did you not get it? It would be under Blizzard Services.
Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

kyle1710;835291 said:


> Trevor,
> I faxed a bid for the Cincinnati terminal. Did you not get it? It would be under Blizzard Services.
> Thanks,
> Kyle


Please give me a call.

Trevor


----------



## show-n-go

TrevorsLawnCare;835250 said:


> Is it Kevin? If so, he needs to give me a call, because I honestly haven't seen anything. I do have two bids in front of me and have been working under the assumption that the contract was going to one of these two vendors - kevin not being one of them.
> 
> Trevor
> 586-939-7000 x2217


yes. I'll give kevin a call and let him know. I talked to Bear and he told me it was already handled.


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

show-n-go;835377 said:


> yes. I'll give kevin a call and let him know. I talked to Bear and he told me it was already handled.


Thats a helluva arsenal you got in your avatar.


----------



## wolf1

*Central Transport Bids*

Trevor do you know if Term 125 has a vendor yet or 3 bids? Thank you YRC employee.


----------



## noplower

How many guys got a contract from this clown ?


----------



## noplower

Bump, does that mean zero ?


----------



## noplower

noplower;985807 said:


> Bump, does that mean zero ?


well trevor not only wastes contractor's time, he takes the info you give him and writes bad reviews on google and other sites. this dude is a lot worse than I thought. take a look at this thread http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=303681&page=3


----------

